# Fast acting fin rot/body rot bacteria?



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

First off, I posted this thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=124272&page=2

In it, I expressed my concerns about my female biting off her Dorsal fin. 

However, a member has pointed out that it is probably a rare bacteria that moves fast and quickly. 

But the thing is, I am trying to Google about it so I can learn more, but I can't find anything about it.

Do any of you's know what I am talking about?

Fast rot? I didn't know it could be as fast as under three hours...


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

Message sakura8. Can you find the dorsal fin anywhere in the tank? More focused pictures would be helpful for figuring out what we're dealing with.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Butterfly said:


> Message sakura8. Can you find the dorsal fin anywhere in the tank? More focused pictures would be helpful for figuring out what we're dealing with.


I will do that, thank you. And I have been looking, but to no prevail :/

And sorry, I only have my phone camera and it's really crappy :/ I hate it!!

Thanks


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Not 100% sure if this is the disease mentioned in the other thread and if its the same one that did that to your fish. Its a sticky by Sakura8 thats at the top of this section.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=90086


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> Not 100% sure if this is the disease mentioned in the other thread and if its the same one that did that to your fish. Its a sticky by Sakura8 thats at the top of this section.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=90086


Hello, thank you for your reply. I have looked and she isn't like that, at all, I do not believe. 

I have, however, attempted to take a photo of her from the top. I have also attached a photo of her finnage from just the night before. There was so sign of fin rot, I check that every night, and I checked her in the morning just before I left to go to town. I was out three hours and returned to basically all of her Dorsal fin missing. I cannot see it or find it in the tank anywhere and there isn't anything she could have ripped it on. In the instance that she could have ripped it off the HOB filter, I do not think it was possible as it was not running at the time, and also there is only tiny slits in it. I have been notified that it could be an extremely rare, but real fst fin and body rot. Since the Dorsal fin has gone, I am worried it will not grow back even if she lives, as half of her back has gone, too. As a result she can't swim upwards properly, which is a concern for me.

_Before, taken the night before: (Sorry they aren't focused - crappy phone camera._

















_Take last night before going to bed:_









& of course the other photos on the other thread.

-Hopelessaddict101


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello, I've just went to check on her, and it now looks like her skin is actually peeling OFF of her body. The wound is bigger now and looks deeper. Also her caudal fin is almost all gone now.

I have no idea what to treat her with for this or what would even be non-harmful for her and effective, as I have never had this..


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is a video of her before and now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUoZdDvZQXE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh shoot, I'm so sorry  <3 Looks really severe from your video. Does she look like a pinecone? (her scales)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Try kanaplex. Can you get that? Or tetracycline. That stuff kicks the s&%@ out of diseases 

That is very odd. It definitely is not like the illness in Sakura's thread - I can tell you that by experience four times over.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

It is very odd. =\ I have NEVER had it before!

Sakura8 has messaged me back on theo ther thread, and I quote:



> You're right, after looking at the pics of the filter, it does seem difficult to imagine her getting caught up under it. I was thinking of the Marineland filters which hang down quite a bit. Based on the new things you remember seeing, it does seem like now we're looking at a very virulent bacteria, possibly vibrio.


The problem is... I admit that I was not and never have been prepared for an illness THIS bad. And I probably wouldn't be able to get the medication for a few weeks, if New Zealand allows it, because they can be pretty expensive.

I'm not sure if I should euthanize her, or make her wait one-two weeks for medication. I'm not sure it would be very.. humane.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmmm. What medications can you get readily on hand, in stores? What fish stuff do you have on hand?


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> Hmmm. What medications can you get readily on hand, in stores? What fish stuff do you have on hand?


I have:

Malachite Green
Epsom salt
Aq. salt (Tonic Salt)
Wunder tonic

=\ I am still trying to build up what I have, as I think I probably should...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No idea what wonder tonic is  AQ salt should help, and keep in mind fungal infections like warm water while bacterial likes cold water. When I had the strange strain of columnaris that would just not go away I dropped heir temperature down to 74-76.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Tonic salt is aq. salt just a different name here =)

And thank you. I have decided to euthanize her, it's hard but I think it is what is best because I do not have the resources to help her right now and she cannot wait as she is getting worse.

<3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear. At least you tried. I suggest absolutely sanitizing everything that came in contact with her and her water, just as a precautionary measure.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you. This is very stressful right now :/

Thank you and everyone else for their help in my time of need :/

And I am _totally_ making sure I do that! I do not want to have this experience again! =\ And then I am going to completely scape and cycle my tank again and get a new Betta, probably a male. I'm not sure though.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

*sigh* The deed is done. It was all very quick but I am keeping her in the water until I get home tonight just to be safe. I can't stop crying.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm sorry you had to do that  I know it was very hard for me, to put down Maine. First betta I had to euthanize.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah she was my first Betta to euthanize.. I felt so sick afterwards I had to actually get my older brother to dispose of her :/


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know how you feel. It really sucks! But sometimes... It has to be done.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah =[ It sucks but she is in a betta place now (hehe get it? )


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

haha nice pun


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ohh I love puns lol.. hmmm she is in a betta place now, anyways, and she has given me a chance to finally be able to try a NPT for once.  I love her so much!


----------

